# I do not have a rescue dog



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Some days, I KNOW mine have rescued me!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I gotta agree with GoldenMum..... all of my rescues (kitties included) have rescued me. It breaks my heart to see all the faces. If only I could adopt them all!!!!!!!!!!!! Get a huge chunk of land and large staff of loving people and caretakers and professionals and just have a sanctuary where all the animals can co-exist peacefully with ALL of their needs and wants met. 

It especially kills me when SENIORS are given up. I told DH that at some point, I want to start fostering seniors so we can love them until their last breath.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescue Dogs*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I want to *Thank you* all who have them. God bless you! You are so special as dogs you have.
> Just a small fraction of these unwanted and not needed any more is brought to attention to this forum and it is so sad to read those stories. I am praying for each and every of them to be cared and loved as they deserve.


Ken and I have had three rescue dogs and three dogs from breeders.
The rescue dogs have been equally lovable, beautiful, sweet, and smart!
What we give them pales in comparison to what they give us!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We have rescued from many places and situations. Jesse, our Golden mix was rescued from a high kill county run shelter shelter in 1999. Cheyenne, our Aussie mix was rescued in 2000 from the Humane Society in our County. Tayla was a re-homed dog from my husband's co-worker who got her as a puppy, but 3 months later didn't want the responsibility and we took her. Our next dog may be coming to us shortly from a breeder/owner who wants to re-home him because he can not be shown. He was originally in a law enforcement family, but did not have the drive to be a bomb sniffing dog so she got him back, was going to show him, but may not be able to. We will find out this week if we get him. Most of our dogs have found us in some way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I love my two Rescued Goldens, I feel very fortunate to have them in my life.

Rescues are very special, they know how lucky they are to have a second chance at life and show their love and gratitude every day. 

GR Rescues or any Rescue group is always in need of Volunteers, you can make a difference in the life of so many dogs by getting involved with a group.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think that we get a lot more out of our rescue dogs than they get out of us. I could not ask for two better dogs than my Jasper and Danny. They are perfect for us and they love their older sissy, Jasmine, totally and completely and she feels the same way about them. I think that both of my boys were sent to me as fosters at a time when I really, really needed them. They helped me through some extremely tough times and I am very thankful that I had them during those times.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Huge thanks to Danny who saved one today!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...s/188138-used-unwanted-hero-happy-ending.html

.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I have two rescues, a lab mix "Thunder" from a kill shelter and a dachshund "Dachsi" that was a stray hit by car. We have had Thunder for 11 years now and Dachsi for 2 1/2 years. They are both great dogs and are keeping me going and they were great brothers to Toby


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Would like to add my 'Thank you' to all of those who have opened their hearts and homes to rescued dogs. Having adopted three rescued dogs, one an 11 year old border collie adopted 10 years ago, and more recently two 'special needs' dogs, there is no doubt in my mind they have given me way more than I have given them - I am truly blessed to have these amazing dogs in my life.


----------

